# Tokavuh Stream Control



## Symbiatch (Nov 9, 2018)

Symbiatch submitted a new resource:

Tokavuh Stream Control - Control your streaming from any device



> Tokavuh Stream Control allows you to control your streaming from any device you want. Create simple buttons to start and stop streaming, control sources, do full screen animations, or combine these to complex programs however you want.



Read more about this resource...


----------

